# 8/18 GMR - Joyce Park Fairfield



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

A friend of mine had a big fish kill at his private pond so I went to river to get him some decent cats. 

We fished about a 1/4 mile upstream from Joyce Park - just downstream from the Beaver Damn (protected area).

We seined for chubs, shiners, shad, baby blue gill, etc. Didn't get started 'til about 2:30pm but it didn't matter they were hungry. This is less than a quarter of the amount of cats we caught in a few hours, we only took these. 

5'6" Ugly Stick Combo Walmart Specials w/ 6# test, heavy split shots, 1/0 regular hooks - The current was average for GMR.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

That was a really nice, concise report. Good luck with the pond. Any idea why the fish died off? It looks like you got to crush some Buds, too, down there


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> That was a really nice, concise report. Good luck with the pond. Any idea why the fish died off? It looks like you got to crush some Buds, too, down there


Yessir! It's actually my boss's pond. He's pretty smart when it comes to the health of his pond and attributed the fish kill to the climate. It's been a weird summer. 

Anywhere in the GMR below each dam is great fishing. I like to get a mile or so downstream from the low level dam by Miami Univ - Hamilton. You can catch these fish all day long. And the pics do not do them justice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agreen112 said:


> ......... I like to get a mile or so downstream from the low level dam by Miami Univ - Hamilton. You can catch these fish all day long. And the pics do not do them justice.


Awesome...thanks for the tip agreen ! Ill be sure to bring some friends..we've been lookin for a place to go and stock up on catfish dinners.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

9Left said:


> Awesome...thanks for the tip agreen ! Ill be sure to bring some friends..we've been lookin for a place to go and stock up on catfish dinners.


They will never learn. It is a lost cause trying to help these guys understand how dumb it is to give up spots.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

9Left said:


> Awesome...thanks for the tip agreen ! Ill be sure to bring some friends..we've been lookin for a place to go and stock up on catfish dinners.


No problem, there's plenty to catch. Do you eat cats from the GMR? I was always told NOT to eat the fish from it. 



imalt said:


> They will never learn. It is a lost cause trying to help these guys understand how dumb it is to give up spots.


That's what this community is for isn't it? To share?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> No problem, there's plenty to catch. Do you eat cats from the GMR? I was always told NOT to eat the fish from it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what this community is for isn't it? To share?


To share spots NO. Unless thru Pm. To share lure choice or what structure fish are relating to and other things like that fine. Someone can use that info and put it towards whatever waterway they are fishing. Just keep in mind that this thread has already seen 115 views. So lets say 15 of those decide to go fish that spot. And 10 of those decide to keep six channel cats each. That is sixty fish gone. Then from your words there being plenty to catch goes to very few or none to catch. If that is one of your favorite spots to go it would seem more enjoyable for you if there weren't 15 other guys fishing with you. But maybe you like the paylaking shoulder to shoulder style of fishing. Just something to think about. Just consider that some other guy might be doing good at that spot also and might not wanted posted on the internet for all to see.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

imalt said:


> To share spots NO. Unless thru Pm. To share lure choice or what structure fish are relating to and other things like that fine. Someone can use that info and put it towards whatever waterway they are fishing. Just keep in mind that this thread has already seen 115 views. So lets say 15 of those decide to go fish that spot. And 10 of those decide to keep six channel cats each. That is sixty fish gone. Then from your words there being plenty to catch goes to very few or none to catch. If that is one of your favorite spots to go it would seem more enjoyable for you if there weren't 15 other guys fishing with you. But maybe you like the paylaking shoulder to shoulder style of fishing. Just something to think about. Just consider that some other guy might be doing good at that spot also and might not wanted posted on the internet for all to see.


Or maybe I lead him on a wild goose chase  Nonetheless the GMR is a huge river with thousands of cats, no biggie.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to fish that spot.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

imalt said:


> They will never learn. It is a lost cause trying to help these guys understand how dumb it is to give up spots.


I gave up the good fight long ago. They need to post a sticky. It seems every week there is someone else spilling another spot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> I used to fish that spot.


Ever do any good there? I pulled a few smallies out too, prob 14"-16" each. Didn't have a chance to snap pics because I like to get them back in the water ASAP!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

agreen112 said:


> Or maybe I lead him on a wild goose chase  Nonetheless the GMR is a huge river with thousands of cats, no biggie.


That is no wild goose chase, that is a pretty much exact location. The GMR is a big river, but accessible bank area is fairly limited. I made the mistake of giving away spots online when I first started posting here, trust me people WILL show up. Look at the views of this thread compared to the replies, that should tell you how many people are actually seeing this.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> Or maybe I lead him on a wild goose chase  Nonetheless the GMR is a huge river with thousands of cats, no biggie.


I think that china had that same view on their rivers. That their would always be an endless supply of fish. Now species of fish are gone for good. Seems like a weird view for a fisherman to have. That there is no need to have any concern over fish that their our thousands so no biggie. I think the saying goes something like you can lead a horse to water but if he still won't drink you hold his head under the water until he stops kicking. Something like that.


----------



## Scooter7878 (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with the opinions of not giving away spots unless by PM... I enjoy having sections of the river to myself... I know others may have fished it just before I got there, but atleast they aren't pay lake conditions where they are shoulder to shoulder.... I read on this forum too, that some people that own those pay lakes will use hot spot info to go net fish to put in their ponds.... So many fish will surely dwindle to nothing if they get the info... And imalt thx for the award! LOL


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Scooter7878 said:


> I agree with the opinions of not giving away spots unless by PM... I enjoy having sections of the river to myself... I know others may have fished it just before I got there, but atleast they aren't pay lake conditions where they are shoulder to shoulder....


A new ogf member that gets it. Thought I would never see the day. Scooter I am officially giving you the ogf new member of the year award. congratulations. Pick up your award a mile from the low dam in Hamiltucky. One of the 40 people fishing their will have the award.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a tired topic but worth a mention when I see it happen. Advise is free, you can take it or leave it. It's anyone's choice to be wise in their ways or foolish. Ignorance can be cured. Stupid not so much and it doesn't take long for someone to show their colors either way. 

Like someone else already said, I to enjoy nothing more than an empty river. I can count on one hand how many times I've been out this year and had to share the water. If anyone of the posts I've made we're to show a spots location I would have permanent company, tons of pressure, less fish and tons of trash. The level of contributors to viewers of this site is disappointingly out of proportion. To few contributors and to many users waiting to poach spots. 

Smallmouthing is a passion I love and I try to share my learned experiences on the water to promote and protect the sport and help others on their way to doing the same. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> A friend of mine had a big fish kill at his private pond so I went to river to get him some decent cats.
> 
> We fished about a 1/4 mile upstream from Joyce Park - just downstream from the Beaver Damn (protected area).
> 
> ...


Your friend had a big fish kill probably because you are stocking fish from the river. Everytime you stock "wild" fish in a closed environment you are putting that pond at risk....


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

agreen sounds like you got slammed. Man give the guy a break he was just tying to share info with fellow fishermen, I too have mentioned where I fish guess thats a no no here, but wont any more if it means getting repramanded on a public forum maybe scoldings should be in pm form also!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I fished the lmr tonight with deltaoscar. We caught 7or8 apiece when it happened.
About a half hour before dark here comes this guy wading. I felt violated, crowded, shocked. Because id never ever seen anyone fishing there. Ever. Why? Because i dont fish andtell when it comes to spots. Imalt is absolutely correct


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agreen, its all good man..i dont eat fish from the river very often anyway...everyone here is just tryin to be friendly in their remarks about sharing spots...it really does attract tons of pressure and can literally wipe out a good hole on the river in just a few weeks....really. And youre spot on in saying that this forum is for sharing knowledge and info,we do that on a daily basis here on OGF because we are good sportsman ...but as far as SPECIFIC spots go... thats why our ingenious mods created the PM.


----------



## FrmPndn31 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you go out and find a spot you shouldn't give it away. But when it comes to areas in or around parks I don't think it matters about a specific location. It's a public park where there is plenty of foot traffic everyday. Someone is bound to see you fishing there at some point. The thing I don't like is taking fish from the river to a private pond. Last I checked that's illegal. I know someone who keeps doing it and this same person complains about his spots being fished out. Yet he is the one taken the fish. I had a friend said he seen some guys on the river netting catfish and asked them what they were doing they said it was for a pay lake he told them he thought they were not allowed to do that they said as long as they report them and pay a tax they are allowed has anyone else ever heard that. Sounds "fishy" to me.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

"PM" means private message.


----------



## CantCatchNoFish (Aug 7, 2013)

The greater Cincinnati area is home to more than two million people...


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

9Left said:


> agreen, its all good man..i dont eat fish from the river very often anyway...everyone here is just tryin to be friendly in their remarks about sharing spots...it really does attract tons of pressure and can literally wipe out a good hole on the river in just a few weeks....really. And youre spot on in saying that this forum is for sharing knowledge and info,we do that on a daily basis here on OGF because we are good sportsman ...but as far as SPECIFIC spots go... thats why our ingenious mods created the PM.


It's a wild goose chase, maybe you guys should start doing that too and people won't find your spots. Trust me, I know these parts of the GMR like the back of my hand. These fish did come from the GMR.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

Trophy Hunter said:


> "PM" means private message.


Thanks, but this isn't my first rodeo bud I know what PM is. I chose to list a specific spot. Maybe I do go by there once in awhile to scout but it's not my spot! You guys aren't as smart as you think.... Again, the OG post is a FALSE REPORT! Or is it??


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

FrmPndn31 said:


> If you go out and find a spot you shouldn't give it away. But when it comes to areas in or around parks I don't think it matters about a specific location. It's a public park where there is plenty of foot traffic everyday. Someone is bound to see you fishing there at some point. The thing I don't like is taking fish from the river to a private pond. Last I checked that's illegal. I know someone who keeps doing it and this same person complains about his spots being fished out. Yet he is the one taken the fish. I had a friend said he seen some guys on the river netting catfish and asked them what they were doing they said it was for a pay lake he told them he thought they were not allowed to do that they said as long as they report them and pay a tax they are allowed has anyone else ever heard that. Sounds "fishy" to me.


Sounds very suspicious to me! If I seen it I would put a screeching halt to it immediately. I threaten to call the game warden and I would cut their nets. I once cut a kids net who was near one of my spots throwing a casting net. He was trying to snare cats! 

Anyways, about the pond... It was very healthy for many years. We NEVER take fish from the GMR. This was a one time thing to try and get his pond healthy again. I always catch and release but felt this was the right thing to do. There are still thousands of bluegill in the pond for the cats I took to eat, they will live a long stress-free life.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> Sounds very suspicious to me! If I seen it I would put a screeching halt to it immediately. I threaten to call the game warden and I would cut their nets. I once cut a kids net who was near one of my spots throwing a casting net. He was trying to snare cats!
> 
> Anyways, about the pond... It was very healthy for many years. We NEVER take fish from the GMR. This was a one time thing to try and get his pond healthy again. I always catch and release but felt this was the right thing to do. There are still thousands of bluegill in the pond for the cats I took to eat, they will live a long stress-free life.


And the douche of the week winner is. Drumroll please. So it is only ok for you to take fish from the river and transport to a pond. I thought your posts in the catfishing forum on here were the best but you have topped those with your last three. That was your spot. You said it was your spot but you feel dumb now because you got called out on it. The wild goose chase is for your brain.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

imalt said:


> And the douche of the week winner is. Drumroll please. So it is only ok for you to take fish from the river and transport to a pond. I thought your posts in the catfishing forum on here were the best but you have topped those with your last three. That was your spot. You said it was your spot but you feel dumb now because you got called out on it. The wild goose chase is for your brain.


Amen to that! Supreme douche bag...or as I like to call em...."river donkeys"!


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

imalt said:


> And the douche of the week winner is. Drumroll please. So it is only ok for you to take fish from the river and transport to a pond. I thought your posts in the catfishing forum on here were the best but you have topped those with your last three. That was your spot. You said it was your spot but you feel dumb now because you got called out on it. The wild goose chase is for your brain.


Is your IQ like 20? ITS A WILD GOOSE CHASE! If more people on these boards were smart they would do the same.... DO YOU NOTICE HOW THERE IS NO BACKGROUND IN THE PICTURE? DO YOU RECOGNIZE THE ROCKS?!

Or maybe you're right and I'm lying. I would just GIVE AWAY my spots hahahahaha, or maybe I wouldn't. I don't know you will have to go there and see for yourself! 

Most of my spots in the GMR are not accessible to hikers or waders. I promise you that. But maybe this spot near Miami U is one, maybe not!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> Is your IQ like 20? ITS A WILD GOOSE CHASE! If more people on these boards were smart they would do the same.... DO YOU NOTICE HOW THERE IS NO BACKGROUND IN THE PICTURE? DO YOU RECOGNIZE THE ROCKS?!
> 
> Or maybe you're right and I'm lying. I would just GIVE AWAY my spots hahahahaha, or maybe I wouldn't. I don't know you will have to go there and see for yourself!
> 
> Most of my spots in the GMR are not accessible to hikers or waders. I promise you that. But maybe this spot near Miami U is one, maybe not!


This coming from the same person that bragged about tresspassing in the catfish thread. Then when you were called out on it denied that you were tresspassing. Until someone posted a link to your facebook page where you were bragging about it. River Donkey's don't have nuts. They are usually geldings.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure running that stringer through their gills is gonna help them live a good life in that pond. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

Man, I can't wait to post my next report... You guys are gonna love this one. I'll be targeting cats and smallies, same spot, same day.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

imalt said:


> This coming from the same person that bragged about tresspassing in the catfish thread. Then when you were called out on it denied that you were tresspassing. Until someone posted a link to your facebook page where you were bragging about it. River Donkey's don't have nuts. They are usually geldings.


Wasn't trespassing, already addressed that assumption some random poster made.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> Man, I can't wait to post my next report... You guys are gonna love this one. I'll be targeting cats and smallies, same spot, same day.


I can't wait until you get banned from this forum.



agreen112 said:


> Wasn't trespassing, already addressed that assumption some random poster made.


You mean you were already called out on it. Get out of here with this garbage.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

bgrapala said:


> I can't wait until you get banned from this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you were already called out on it. Get out of here with this garbage.


Haven't broke any rules. Others here have been reported and I could care less if they get banned... Now, shew fly ----> go to another thread. Quit messing up my timeline.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

agreen112 said:


> Reported to mods. Suck on deez river donkey nutzzzzzzz and get off my thread if u don't like it


And there it is! Wow! As stated before . . .


SMBHooker said:


> Ignorance can be cured. Stupid not so much and it doesn't take long for someone to show their colors either way.


Can't believe this thread turned into this junk.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> And there it is! Wow! As stated before . . .
> 
> 
> Can't believe this thread turned into this junk.


Thanks for another meaningless post. 

Anyone else in Hamilton fish for channels near the damns?


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Awwwww Man I fish that entire stretch of river very often and with a TON of success, and its all about to exposed.


----------

